# Sweet.



## teejmya (Dec 10, 2009)

I was told to throw an intro here, so why not.

Im a high school junior in our theater. Im the "sound guy."
Its only a high school setup, so there is no need for separate designers and operators.

I also do a lot with our lighting department. That's where the fun is.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth. I'm sure that you'll find enough here to satisfy all your needs. Just because there isn't a lot in your theater for sound, don't count out your creative side in how you use it.


----------

